# Very Unique 5901 Remote Start Problem



## RByers (May 16, 2010)

Hello everyone!
I am having a HUGE problem with my Viper 5901 remote start. Everything works perfect on the alarm and I've programmed and programmed everything. The remote start starts the car but once the engine RPM gets to idle the remote start shuts off. No error messages, just shuts off and the remote says remote start off. No led flashes or parking light flashes. I have been through all of the settings for the remote start and tried them all but nothing changes this. Reset it to learn the Tach and RPM over and over but nothing. Starts and runs but as soon as the engine gets to idle around 500-600RPMs it just stops. Anyone who as any clues or ideas please throw them my way.

Thanks!
-Robert


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

RByers said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am having a HUGE problem with my Viper 5901 remote start. Everything works perfect on the alarm and I've programmed and programmed everything. The remote start starts the car but once the engine RPM gets to idle the remote start shuts off. No error messages, just shuts off and the remote says remote start off. No led flashes or parking light flashes. I have been through all of the settings for the remote start and tried them all but nothing changes this. Reset it to learn the Tach and RPM over and over but nothing. Starts and runs but as soon as the engine gets to idle around 500-600RPMs it just stops. Anyone who as any clues or ideas please throw them my way.
> 
> Thanks!
> -Robert


 So your saying it shuts down with in three seconds? Try this- ignition key in the ignition(just put it in, don't turn it) now remote start it, should run fine. Post back your auto information if it works you'll need a bypass kit for the factory shut down.


----------



## RByers (May 16, 2010)

It's a 2005 Ford Taurus. I am using the DEI XK04 and it works just fine. It runs longer then 3 seconds. If it's not been turned on for about hour it will run over a minute since it takes longer to get to idle. But once it is at temp it will only run 10-30 seconds till idle.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

RByers said:


> It's a 2005 Ford Taurus. I am using the DEI XK04 and it works just fine. It runs longer then 3 seconds. If it's not been turned on for about hour it will run over a minute since it takes longer to get to idle. But once it is at temp it will only run 10-30 seconds till idle.


 Try using smart sense for the tack or you may have to teach the starter with tack learn.


----------

